

Eight in ten NHS desktops still on XP - timthorn
http://www.ehi.co.uk/news/EHI/8898/eight-in-ten-nhs-desktops-still-on-xp

======
Cbasedlifeform
Not surprising (knowing the NHS IT sector) but thoroughly depressing.

